
Randomizing religion: The Impact of Protestant Evangelism on Economic Outcomes [pdf] - DyslexicAtheist
https://economics.harvard.edu/files/economics/files/ms29321.pdf
======
DyslexicAtheist
"These dudes literally converted some poor people in the Philipenes then saw
if Weber was right about the Protestant Work Ethic." \--
[https://twitter.com/prof_gabriele/status/1275028181955854342](https://twitter.com/prof_gabriele/status/1275028181955854342)

